# Mayo recipe



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I know this isn't hard, but I'm sure there are a few 'tricks' that you might have to make it successful. Can anyone share their recipe and tips to make mayo? Thanks.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I've used a number of different recipes, but by far, the best IMO is Julia Child's, from Mastering the Art of French Cooking I. Being Julia and uber thorough, she has recipes for basic mayo done by hand in varying amounts, and done with an electric blender. I really like her blender recipe. It's feather light and absolutely delicious.

From Julia:

"Mayonnaise in the Electric Blender

"Mayonnaise in the electric blender must be made with a whole egg, and is a lighter sauce than handmade egg yolk mayonnaise. It will keep several days longer in the refrigerator before it thins or turns out, but can be brought back just as easily as the handmade sauce by blending 2 tablespoons of turned sauce with a teaspoon of prepared mustard for a few seconds until thickened.. The rest of the sauce is blended in by teaspoons. Blender mayonnaise, when thick enough, can be used to cover cold foods such as fish and eggs.

"For about 1 1/4 cups

1 whole egg (make sure this is a warmish egg, room temperature or just from the hen)
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon lemon juice or white wine vinegar (I like the vinegar)
1 cup olive oil, salad oil, or mixture of both (I like organic sunflower oil)

"Break the egg into the blender jar. Add the mustard and salt. Cover and blend at top speed for 30 seconds, or until mixture is thick and foamy. 

"Pour in the lemon juice or vinegar, and blend for 10 seconds.

"Uncover the jar, and blending at high speed, pour the oil into the center of the egg mixture in a very thin stream of droplets. (I like to take out the center of the Oster lid, and I pour in a stream as thin as a pencil lead. It takes a long time but it makes a thicker mayo.) It is important that the oil be added slowly. The sauce will begin to thicken after 1/2 cup has gone in. If it becomes too thick, blend in a few drops of lemon juice or vinegar. Taste, and blend in additional seasonings if needed."

You can add fresh herbs, anchovy paste, capers, or whatever you need to go with your dish.

Another thought. I've found that most stick blenders lack the power to make mayo more than a rich thick sauce. Most stick blenders are about 200 watts, where most blenders start at around 400 watts and go from there. Yes you can get stick blenders with more power, but they usually are pretty spendy. Using a blender will give you a mayo so thick it will mound on a spoon and stay in that shape when turned upside down-- more like commercial mayonnaise. 

I hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thanks Horseyrider. You've been VERY helpful!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I wonder why it must be made with a whole egg?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I used a regular blender for years, but have switched to a hand/stick/immersion blender. Just add all the ingredients to the jar, stick in the blender, and in less than a minute I have wonderfully thick, incredibly tasty mayonnaise. No dribbling in the oil!

My recipe uses 2 whole eggs, a tablespoon of cider vinegar, 1Â½ cups of oil, and various seasonings.

I don't know how long it will last in the refrigerator, but we've had it up to two weeks. Never sticks around longer than that!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I didn't have good luck with a stick blender. It never thickened up as nicely as with a big blender. 

I wonder if yours has a higher wattage than mine.


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

suelandress said:


> I wonder why it must be made with a whole egg?


I was wondering too, then found this:

The Science of Mayonnaise: Before attempting to make homemade mayonnaise, it is important to understand just how mayonnaise works. Mayonnaise is an emulsion of oil in lemon juice that has been stabilized by the molecule lecithin found in the egg yolks. The key to making mayonnaise is to avoid having the components of the emulsion separate back into their individual components. This is called "turned" or "broken" mayonnaise. No matter how long you mix the oil and lemon juice together, it will always separate into a gooey mess unless the egg yolk is added as a stabilizer.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Jhn56 said:


> I was wondering too, then found this:
> 
> The Science of Mayonnaise: Before attempting to make homemade mayonnaise, it is important to understand just how mayonnaise works. Mayonnaise is an emulsion of oil in lemon juice that has been stabilized by the molecule lecithin found in the egg yolks. The key to making mayonnaise is to avoid having the components of the emulsion separate back into their individual components. This is called "turned" or "broken" mayonnaise. No matter how long you mix the oil and lemon juice together, it will always separate into a gooey mess unless the egg yolk is added as a stabilizer.


 
I understand the yolk part...but why the whole egg. mom never put the whites into hers....


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oops, my mistake for posting that! I had it backwards i guess. Mom used to make mayonnaise way back when I was a kid. I knew she separated the eggs, but for some reason? thought she used the whites. That's part of the reason this thread caught my eye, other reason is I have an abundance of eggs, and I'm looking for different ways to make use of more of them.

Sorry, I'm not a cook (unless dirtying a pot counts), but I am gonna try this mayo recipe, thanks


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here you go:

Free Kindle book: Homemade Mayonnaise Recipes

http://www.amazon.com/Homemade-Mayo...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325732580&sr=1-2


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Horseyrider said:


> I didn't have good luck with a stick blender. It never thickened up as nicely as with a big blender.
> 
> I wonder if yours has a higher wattage than mine.


Mine is from Oster. It says it has 250 watts, max. I only use the lowest speed.

I had some problems when I used our eggs in the blender -- it never thickened properly. I got out the (then never-used) stick blender and I have had wonderfully thick mayo ever since. I use 2 whole eggs, 1 tablespoon of cider vinegar, 1Â½ cups of oil (peanut and canola), and a few seasonings. This is a little different than my original recipe, in that it has a little more oil.


----------

